# New Nigerian Doe



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm getting this doe soon and would like some opinions on her. She's being sold to me for $150. She's turning two in I think I was told March and is registered. This is the link to her picture she is the first two. As far as quarantining what should I do? I was planning on breeding her soon after receiving her.
http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/3460292363.html


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

I recommend putting her into a pen for a month while you get fecals done to check for parasites/ treat for parasites.  A month loss in breeding won't be too bad, especially if you can prevent bringing in parasites to the other goats.  If you do CL/CAEV testing, you could use the month to get that done too.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 26, 2012)

Alright I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep her completely away from my other Nigerian doe or not. If I can't get her some place else she might just have to go in the stale next to her which is better than nothing. Should I treat for worms during this time?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

nigerianbreeder said:
			
		

> Alright I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep her completely away from my other Nigerian doe or not. If I can't get her some place else she might just have to go in the stale next to her which is better than nothing. Should I treat for worms during this time?


That is a good idea.  Even if it is a stall, that would be better than letting her lose right away.  As far as worms and other parasites go, only treat for them once you get a fecal test done so you know if she even needs treatment, and if she does, what type of parasite you need to treat for (different medications for different kinds).  Giving a med without a test breeds resistance to the medications and can have you spending money on medications that are either not needed or are not the right kind for the job.  

Hope we can see pictures soon.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank You and I'll be able to get the pictures tomorrow sometime.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 28, 2012)

hmmm I can't figure out the picture thing on here


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/732326/got-a-new-goat
I just posted a link to where pictures are on byc until I can figure this out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 28, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------



## chapinranch (Dec 28, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 28, 2012)

Your subject was "new Nigerian Doe", but the link to the craiglist ad, the ad says it's a mini Nubian?

www.onefineacre.com


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 29, 2012)

She had a mini Nubian for sale too so that is probably why and I'm going to get more pictures right now. BTW it's the first two pictures in the ad that are of her. Got more pictures now on the byc link.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2012)

nigerianbreeder said:
			
		

> She had a mini Nubian for sale too so that is probably why and I'm going to get more pictures right now. BTW it's the first two pictures in the ad that are of her. Got more pictures now on the byc link.


Onefineacre is likely confused because the original CL ad has been changed to only have the mini nubian listed now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> nigerianbreeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the ad only shows the mini Nubian.

I'm an ND guy so I want to see her !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2012)

Let's see if this works to show the pictures here.


























If they show up these are the pictures the OP has posted on the BYC post that was linked to earlier.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2012)

Nigerian Breeder
In your original post you asked for opinions.  Was that just related to quarantine?  Definitely quarantine a new goat unless you know the breeder very well.

Do you want an opinion on her?  She's pretty 

Not sure what your interests are family milker, showing, or just a love of goats.  Hard to tell about conformation from picures.


----------



## HankTheTank (Dec 29, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Love the black and white coloring


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 30, 2012)

Im a Machie lover but i got to say she is pretty


----------



## lilhill (Dec 30, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl from what the picture shows.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 30, 2012)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Nigerian Breeder
> In your original post you asked for opinions.  Was that just related to quarantine?  Definitely quarantine a new goat unless you know the breeder very well.
> 
> Do you want an opinion on her?  She's pretty
> ...


My main interest is milking but I also want them to be show quality. I might try to get a picture of her set up correctly so I get comments on the conformation of her. Thank you everyone for the complements on her.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Dec 30, 2012)

I figured out the picture thing. She's not set up real well but I think it's pretty good considering she wasn't acting too fond of me.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2012)

My wife is the one who knows the most about conformation.  I tend to say "they sure are pretty colors" 

Do you know how to get a good picture of a goat standing correctly?  Take 50 pictures and one will turn out OK 

It's hard to judge conformation from a picture.

I will say this.  Her topline (back) is level which is good.  She appears slightly taller at the withers, also good.

Back legs look correct from the side her pasterns look correct (from hoof to first joint). You don't have a picture from behind.  From behind legs should looked slightly bowed, not "posty"
Front legs should run straight down from withers, this looks pretty good.

Can't tell how well her shoulders blend

But as far as showing dairy animals 35% of their score is udder.  About all you can tell from a dry yearling as far as udder is teat placement.  Nigerians tend to point out, ideally they point more down. This is one area where the breed can be improved.  If one is dry it's good if they appear to point backwards slightly, because as the udder develops they will move to point downward if that makes sense.

For $150 she looks pretty good.


----------

